# Bit size



## lilnickers (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello~

I recently bought a "big" horse and have done basic walking and trotting in the round pen with him.I have been using a O-ring snaffle, which he is good with. The bit is old,rusty and pitted, so I bought a new D-ring w/copper.

Apparently, bits come in different sizes






The new one is a 5" the old one is a 5.5".

The 5" seems too narrow, but I have discoverd this is the most commonly sold size in bits overall. My horse is 15.2 hands, Paint and Arab, but he is "big-boned.

What size do Drafts use?

Maybe I SHOULD be using the 5" size!

I just need some opinions on this and what am curious on what size you all use on your regular riding horses?


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi. I have had the same question come up over the years. After reading your post, I goggled horse bit fitting and lots of good articles came up.

I had a Welsh pony that I had a very hard time buying a bit for. In fact, I have a whole collection!

What finally worked was drawing a outline of the old bit that fit him, including measurements. I mailed them to the Tack business

but now days you could just e-mail.

For my B mini, I used a soft string in his mouth. Then I measured that and allowed just about 1/4 " or less at each side. When that bit came, it was too much allowance. The smaller bit worked better! (Since I have several driving minis, I just ordered one of each).

Manufactures' all seem to measure a bit differently and styles vary..



Is there a trainer you could ask for help?

(I also had many Big horses over the years. Breed did not seem to make the bits universal. My 16.3 Quarter Horse had a finer head than my Arab. Just bigger. But the bit was the same! )

Good luck!


----------



## Marty (Jul 20, 2011)

If the 5 1/2 fit him fine that's what he needs. Doesn't have anything to do with his breed, its all about what fits his mouth. If the 5" is not long enough there are going to be sores on both sides of his mouth where it will be rubbing, you won't miss that so watch for it. Can you post a picture of him wearing both?


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 20, 2011)

You will have to see what fits his mouth. "Average" horse size is 5" but could be anything around that! You cannot go by how tall the horse is, or how big-boned they are... some horses have huge heads and wide mouths, some have long heads and narrow mouths.

I had a 45" shetland pony that wore a 3.5" bit... the same size as most miniature horses as she had a very tiny mouth.

As for draft horses... "average" size is six inches or 6.5" but I had a 18.1 hand percheron with a big head that went in a 7" bit so again, you have to measure the mouth.

I like to take a piece of baling twine and pull it really tight and slip it into their mouths and pinch my fingers at the ends of their lips to hold the baling twine... and then measure the length.

Andrea


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

If you use a bit that is too small then you run the chance of it pinching his mouth, which can lead to major behaviour problems. Not to mention hurt your horse. I had to switch to a hack last fall when my horse was having some teeth issues and it was going to take the vet a bit of time to come over to float. I picked mine up at auction for $5.00 and it was the best money I have ever spent as he just loves his hack.

Good luck

Tammy


----------

